# "random sample start" script?



## armän (Sep 10, 2008)

hi folks
has anyone an idea for a "random sample start" script? Each time a note is played the sample should start from any new point. That would be great eg. for string-like one-sample instruments that play chords: as each note has a different sample start the chords would sound very lively from begining though there might be only one sample used. As a precondition I would suggest the sample end beeing the loop end.


----------



## mbietenholz (Sep 11, 2008)

armän @ Wed Sep 10 said:


> has anyone an idea for a "random sample start" script? Each time a note is played the sample should start from any new point. That would be great eg. for string-like one-sample instruments that play chords: as each note has a different sample start the chords would sound very lively from begining though there might be only one sample used. As a precondition I would suggest the sample end beeing the loop end.


People often seem to turn to scripts to do stuff that can already be done in Kontakt: you don't need a script for this - just go to "loop editor", add a modulator, choose to modulate the sample and then choose a random modulator. Make sure your sample is set to play back in "sampler" not DFD mode and you're good to go.


----------



## armän (Sep 11, 2008)

hi mbietenholz
yes I had a look to what you discribe before... I have Kontakt 2, maybe in Kontakt 3 it´s different but modulator sources for sample start are limited there. As far as I see you can choose CC for example but no random lfo which could make the job.


----------



## kotori (Sep 11, 2008)

armän @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> hi mbietenholz
> As far as I see you can choose CC for example but no random lfo which could make the job.


In recent versions of K2 you can select "random unipolar" as modulator.


----------



## mbietenholz (Sep 12, 2008)

kotori @ Thu Sep 11 said:


> armän @ Thu Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > hi mbietenholz
> ...



I don't have K3. As Kotori said, the "random unipolar" modulator was introduced somewhere about K2.1 or so. Can anyone with K3 confirm that the random modulators are now gone? Note that its not called a "random _LFO_", which is somewhat of a misnomer anyway, since if its random then its NOT oscillating.

As far as doing it with a script- there was a random number generator in K2 scripting, hopefully that hasn't gone. I can't remember whether the sample-start was one of the available ENGINE_PARS, if not, you could have a script writing a random variable to a midi-CC and then use the midi-CC to control the sample start (seems rather roundabout...)


----------

